# the inventor of the snooze button has died..........



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

...... his funeral will take place on Friday at 08:57, 09:07, 09:17, 09:27, 09:37.............


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Could sort of see it coming, but still raised a chuckle


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

:lol: that sounds familiar!!


----------



## Jwilliams0805 (Nov 2, 2013)

lol


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## S3 Power (Nov 16, 2013)

Terrible.


----------

